# Replacement tire for my Honda hs724



## ylobrd (Mar 1, 2017)

After I was unable to inflate my flat honda tire on my Hs724 I installed an inner tube. That did not work as the tire’s side wall pushed out. After research on the internet, i learned that the bead of the tire was toast and I need a new tire. What a sticker shock for a replacement, Honda tire. Does any one in our forum have a financial solution for a replacement that will not break the bank. I am shy of buying a used tire off line only maybe latter finding out that the replacement has the same problem a bad Bead. Any help would be appreciated. I am located in N.H.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Best tire out there for a snow blower at this time is the XTrac …..

What is your tire size? … you will find that on the sidewall of your existing tire.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

As always, you want to make sure the rim is in good shape and the valve stem is in good condition … I usually sand, prime and paint the rims, as in the above photo I posted, as well as install a new 45 degree valve stem if needed.

I also recommend using a mini-tire changer like the one Harbor Freight sells, cheap with a coupon..... along with some good tire lube. ( bead sealer can help also, but a good tire lube should be sufficient)

Also heating the tire with a heat gun also gives you some advantage on installing it ....... LOL, just don't melt it ...


----------



## J_Westy (Dec 12, 2020)

ylobrd said:


> After I was unable to inflate my flat honda tire on my Hs724 I installed an inner tube. That did not work as the tire’s side wall pushed out.


I had the same issue on my HS724 that I bought used -- the bead would blow off.

I tried to get a matching 14x4.0-6 tire from the dealer, but when it came in, it was physically smaller than the original tire and didn't even have the over-engineered soft rubber bead with wire retaining rings (at $100+ btw), so I returned it.

I ended up replacing both tires with some Max Auto 15x5.0-6 tires off of Amazon that were physically closer in size and way cheaper.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WFJ739W



I was able to pull the split rim together with some longer M8 bolts and the bead mostly seated at 20psi. I squirted some dish soap in the bead and drove the snowblower down the driveway jiggling it back and forth which fully seated the bead, then I aired them back to 10 psi.


----------

